# spot the dog



## bassetsandbeyond (Jun 21, 2009)

fun piccies


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2009)

LOL They are great picrures! gorgeous dog


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

YAY i found him :001_tt2:
Good pics


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2009)

love the first one lol


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Great pics


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

LOL - great pics.
Spotted him straight away in the first pic - but took ages looking all around the edges of the second before I saw him


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

found him in the first, but cant see him in the second,


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

Haha the first one made me laugh!
Great pics!!


----------



## bassetsandbeyond (Jun 21, 2009)

it took me ages to find him in the second photo too.


----------



## Gobaith (Jun 6, 2009)

Haha, the first one was funny!
The second one is too hard though, where is he ? lol, 
Chloe x


----------



## bassetsandbeyond (Jun 21, 2009)

Gobaith said:


> Haha, the first one was funny!
> The second one is too hard though, where is he ? lol,
> Chloe x


i've sent you a pm (i think)


----------



## Gobaith (Jun 6, 2009)

bassetsandbeyond said:


> i've sent you a pm (i think)


Hhaha ! 
Great pics

Chloe x


----------



## bassetsandbeyond (Jun 21, 2009)

i do love the spot the dog piccies


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

Brilliant - how did he climb up there on the last one though? :yikes: :lol:

Em
xx


----------



## bassetsandbeyond (Jun 21, 2009)

optical illusion hehehe


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

thats harder than wheres wally,:001_smile:
michelle x


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

cant believe i couldnt see him in the second pic. 
very good, cant believe he was there all the time i was looking.
michelle x


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

Oh, those are great, such a cute dog!


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> Brilliant - how did he climb up there on the last one though? :yikes: :lol:
> 
> Em
> xx


was gonna say the same thing lol


----------

